# retroarch Fetch failed for 'games-emulation/fbalpha-libretro

## messana

Salve a tutti, dopo aver installato con successo dolphin emulator per giocare con super mario sto cercando di installare anche retroarch per giocare con i vecchi super mario ma il pacchetto sopracitato mi da errore. 

Purtroppo retroarch non si trova in portage e per installarlo occorre usare layman, flatpak da dei problemi grafici e di riconoscimento joystick. 

Ho attivato il repository abendbrot ma non riesco a portare a termine l'installazione. Avete consigli? è possibile segnalare il problema da qualche parte? Buona serata.  :Wink: 

```
gentoomex /home/riccardo # emerge -a retroarch

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] games-emulation/libretro-info-1.0_pre20171127 

[ebuild  N     ] games-emulation/retroarch-assets-1.0_pre20171128 

[ebuild  N     ] games-emulation/libretro-database-1.0_pre20171127 

[ebuild  N     ] games-emulation/common-overlays-1.0_pre20171014 

[ebuild  N     ] games-emulation/glsl-shaders-1.0_pre20170926 

[ebuild  N     ] games-emulation/2048-libretro-1.0_pre20170916  USE="-custom-cflags -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] games-emulation/4do-libretro-1.0_pre20170916  USE="-custom-cflags -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] games-emulation/bsnes-libretro-1.0_pre20170924  USE="profile_balanced -custom-cflags -debug -profile_accuracy -profile_performance" 

[ebuild  N    ~] games-emulation/desmume-libretro-1.0_pre20180311  USE="-custom-cflags -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] games-emulation/fbalpha-libretro-1.0_pre20170927  USE="-custom-cflags -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] games-emulation/gambatte-libretro-1.0_pre20170921  USE="-custom-cflags -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] games-emulation/genplus-libretro-1.0_pre20170926  USE="-custom-cflags -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] games-emulation/handy-libretro-1.0_pre20170917  USE="-custom-cflags -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] games-emulation/mame2003-libretro-1.0_pre20170917  USE="-custom-cflags -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] games-emulation/mednafen-ngp-libretro-1.0_pre20170916  USE="-custom-cflags -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] games-emulation/mednafen-pce-fast-libretro-1.0_pre20170906  USE="-custom-cflags -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] games-emulation/mednafen-saturn-libretro-1.0_pre20170915  USE="-custom-cflags -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] games-emulation/mednafen-supergrafx-libretro-1.0_pre20170917  USE="-custom-cflags -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] games-emulation/mednafen-vb-libretro-1.0_pre20170916  USE="-custom-cflags -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] games-emulation/mednafen-wswan-libretro-1.0_pre20170907  USE="-custom-cflags -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] games-emulation/mupen64plus-libretro-1.0_pre20170722  USE="-custom-cflags -debug -gles2 -vulkan" 

[ebuild  N     ] games-emulation/nestopia-libretro-1.0_pre20170923  USE="-custom-cflags -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] games-emulation/nxengine-libretro-1.0_pre20170916  USE="-custom-cflags -debug" 

[ebuild  N    ~] games-emulation/ppsspp-libretro-1.0_pre20180328  USE="-custom-cflags -debug -gles2" 

[ebuild  N     ] games-emulation/prboom-libretro-1.0_pre20170916  USE="-custom-cflags -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] games-emulation/prosystem-libretro-1.0_pre20170916  USE="-custom-cflags -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] games-emulation/reicast-libretro-1.0_pre20170722  USE="-custom-cflags -debug -gles2 -naomi" 

[ebuild  N     ] games-emulation/scummvm-libretro-1.0_pre20170725  USE="-custom-cflags -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] games-emulation/stella-libretro-1.0_pre20170916  USE="-custom-cflags -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] games-emulation/tyrquake-libretro-1.0_pre20170916  USE="-custom-cflags -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libzip-1.3.0  USE="bzip2 -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] games-emulation/retroarch-joypad-autoconfig-1.0_pre20171126 

[ebuild  N     ] games-emulation/beetle-psx-libretro-1.0_pre20170906  USE="opengl -custom-cflags -debug -vulkan" 

[ebuild  N     ] games-emulation/mgba-libretro-1.0_pre20170928  USE="opengl png zip zlib -custom-cflags -debug -epoxy -ffmpeg -gles2 -imagemagick -lto -lzma -pgo -pgopost" 

[ebuild  N     ] games-emulation/libretro-meta-1-r4  USE="2048 4do beetle-psx bsnes desmume fbalpha gambatte genplus handy mame2003 mednafen-ngp mednafen-pce-fast mednafen-saturn mednafen-supergrafx mednafen-vb mednafen-wswan mgba mupen64plus nestopia nxengine ppsspp prboom prosystem reicast scummvm stella tyrquake -bnes -bsnes-cpp98 -citra -craft -dolphin -easyrpg -fbalpha2012 -fceumm -mame -mame2000 -mame2016 -mednafen-gba -mednafen-snes -melonds -meowpc98 -meteor -mrboom -openlara -parallel-n64 -pcsx-rearmed -picodrive -px68k -quicknes -redream -sameboy -snes9x -snes9x2002 -snes9x2010 -tgbdual -vba-next -vbam -yabause" 

[ebuild  N     ] games-emulation/retroarch-1.6.7  USE="7zip X alsa assets cores database fbo joypad_autoconfig materialui netplay network opengl overlays sdl shaders threads truetype udev xmb xml xv zlib (-armvfp) -cg -cheevos -debug -dispmanx -egl -ffmpeg -gles2 -gles3 -jack -kms -lakka -libass -libusb -miniupnpc (-neon) -openal -osmesa -oss -pulseaudio -python -sdl2 -v4l2 -videocore -vulkan -wayland -xinerama" CPU_FLAGS_X86="sse2" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6 -python3_4 -python3_5" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_6 -python3_4 -python3_5" 

The following keyword changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.accept_keywords" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by games-emulation/libretro-meta-1-r4::abendbrot[ppsspp]

# required by games-emulation/retroarch-1.6.7::abendbrot[cores]

# required by retroarch (argument)

=games-emulation/ppsspp-libretro-1.0_pre20180328 ~amd64

# required by games-emulation/libretro-meta-1-r4::abendbrot[desmume]

# required by games-emulation/retroarch-1.6.7::abendbrot[cores]

# required by retroarch (argument)

=games-emulation/desmume-libretro-1.0_pre20180311 ~amd64

Would you like to add these changes to your config files? [Yes/No] no

gentoomex /home/riccardo # emerge -1 fbalpha-libretro

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 2) games-emulation/libretro-info-1.0_pre20171127::abendbrot

 * Fetching files in the background.

 * To view fetch progress, run in another terminal:

 * tail -f /var/log/emerge-fetch.log

 * libretro-info-1.0_pre20171127.tar.gz SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...                                                                                      [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking libretro-info-1.0_pre20171127.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/games-emulation/libretro-info-1.0_pre20171127/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/games-emulation/libretro-info-1.0_pre20171127/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/games-emulation/libretro-info-1.0_pre20171127/work/libretro-super-98030ace935085a04c4d310d22a383dbaa70ab0b ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/games-emulation/libretro-info-1.0_pre20171127/work/libretro-super-98030ace935085a04c4d310d22a383dbaa70ab0b ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/games-emulation/libretro-info-1.0_pre20171127/work/libretro-super-98030ace935085a04c4d310d22a383dbaa70ab0b ...

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: games-emulation/libretro-info-1.0_pre20171127

>>> Install libretro-info-1.0_pre20171127 into /var/tmp/portage/games-emulation/libretro-info-1.0_pre20171127/image/ category games-emulation

>>> Completed installing libretro-info-1.0_pre20171127 into /var/tmp/portage/games-emulation/libretro-info-1.0_pre20171127/image/

 * Final size of build directory: 1804 KiB (1.7 MiB)

 * Final size of installed tree:   632 KiB

>>> Installing (1 of 2) games-emulation/libretro-info-1.0_pre20171127::abendbrot

>>> Emerging (2 of 2) games-emulation/fbalpha-libretro-1.0_pre20170927::abendbrot

>>> Downloading 'https://github.com/libretro/fbalpha/archive/3fdcd9c9a963f51e593ab392eba202ca6cfecb00.tar.gz'

--2018-11-14 20:34:58--  https://github.com/libretro/fbalpha/archive/3fdcd9c9a963f51e593ab392eba202ca6cfecb00.tar.gz

Resolving github.com... 140.82.118.3, 140.82.118.4

Connecting to github.com|140.82.118.3|:443... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 302 Found

Location: https://codeload.github.com/libretro/fbalpha/tar.gz/3fdcd9c9a963f51e593ab392eba202ca6cfecb00 [following]

--2018-11-14 20:34:59--  https://codeload.github.com/libretro/fbalpha/tar.gz/3fdcd9c9a963f51e593ab392eba202ca6cfecb00

Resolving codeload.github.com... 192.30.253.120, 192.30.253.121

Connecting to codeload.github.com|192.30.253.120|:443... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

2018-11-14 20:35:00 ERROR 404: Not Found.

>>> Downloading 'http://mirrors.evowise.com/gentoo/distfiles/fbalpha-libretro-1.0_pre20170927.tar.gz'

--2018-11-14 20:35:00--  http://mirrors.evowise.com/gentoo/distfiles/fbalpha-libretro-1.0_pre20170927.tar.gz

Resolving mirrors.evowise.com... 2606:4700:1::6813:884b, 2606:4700:1::6813:8b4b, 2606:4700:1::6813:874b, ...

Connecting to mirrors.evowise.com|2606:4700:1::6813:884b|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

2018-11-14 20:35:00 ERROR 404: Not Found.

>>> Downloading 'ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo/distfiles/fbalpha-libretro-1.0_pre20170927.tar.gz'

--2018-11-14 20:35:00--  ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo/distfiles/fbalpha-libretro-1.0_pre20170927.tar.gz

           => ‘/usr/portage/distfiles/fbalpha-libretro-1.0_pre20170927.tar.gz’

Resolving sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de... 137.226.34.227

Connecting to sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de|137.226.34.227|:21... connected.

Logging in as anonymous ... Logged in!

==> SYST ... done.    ==> PWD ... done.

==> TYPE I ... done.  ==> CWD (1) /pub/Linux/gentoo/distfiles ... done.

==> SIZE fbalpha-libretro-1.0_pre20170927.tar.gz ... done.

==> PASV ... done.    ==> RETR fbalpha-libretro-1.0_pre20170927.tar.gz ... 

No such file ‘fbalpha-libretro-1.0_pre20170927.tar.gz’.

!!! Couldn't download 'fbalpha-libretro-1.0_pre20170927.tar.gz'. Aborting.

 * Fetch failed for 'games-emulation/fbalpha-libretro-1.0_pre20170927', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/games-emulation/fbalpha-libretro-1.0_pre20170927/temp/build.log'

>>> Failed to emerge games-emulation/fbalpha-libretro-1.0_pre20170927, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/games-emulation/fbalpha-libretro-1.0_pre20170927/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package games-emulation/fbalpha-libretro-1.0_pre20170927:

 * Fetch failed for 'games-emulation/fbalpha-libretro-1.0_pre20170927', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/games-emulation/fbalpha-libretro-1.0_pre20170927/temp/build.log'

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

gentoomex /home/riccardo # 

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a smascherare la versione 1.0_pre20171123. 

Ho chiesto ai mod si spostare il thread nel forum italiano visto che in questi la lingua ufficiale e' l'inglese

----------

## Chiitoo

Moved from Gamers & Players to Forum italiano (Italian), which seems like a better fit.

----------

## messana

gentoomex /home/riccardo # emerge  retroarch                         

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 3) games-emulation/fbalpha-libretro-1.0_pre20171123::abendbrot

 * Fetching files in the background.

 * To view fetch progress, run in another terminal:

 * tail -f /var/log/emerge-fetch.log

>>> Downloading 'https://github.com/libretro/fbalpha/archive/7332926d40c376a716c973bb1ea39171e4437b53.tar.gz'

--2018-11-14 22:11:17--  https://github.com/libretro/fbalpha/archive/7332926d40c376a716c973bb1ea39171e4437b53.tar.gz

Resolving github.com... 140.82.118.3, 140.82.118.4

Connecting to github.com|140.82.118.3|:443... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 302 Found

Location: https://codeload.github.com/libretro/fbalpha/tar.gz/7332926d40c376a716c973bb1ea39171e4437b53 [following]

--2018-11-14 22:11:18--  https://codeload.github.com/libretro/fbalpha/tar.gz/7332926d40c376a716c973bb1ea39171e4437b53

Resolving codeload.github.com... 192.30.253.121, 192.30.253.120

Connecting to codeload.github.com|192.30.253.121|:443... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

2018-11-14 22:11:19 ERROR 404: Not Found.

>>> Downloading 'http://mirrors.evowise.com/gentoo/distfiles/fbalpha-libretro-1.0_pre20171123.tar.gz'

--2018-11-14 22:11:19--  http://mirrors.evowise.com/gentoo/distfiles/fbalpha-libretro-1.0_pre20171123.tar.gz

Resolving mirrors.evowise.com... 2606:4700:1::6813:8b4b, 2606:4700:1::6813:884b, 2606:4700:1::6813:874b, ...

Connecting to mirrors.evowise.com|2606:4700:1::6813:8b4b|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

2018-11-14 22:11:19 ERROR 404: Not Found.

>>> Downloading 'ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo/distfiles/fbalpha-libretro-1.0_pre20171123.tar.gz'

--2018-11-14 22:11:19--  ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo/distfiles/fbalpha-libretro-1.0_pre20171123.tar.gz

           => ‘/usr/portage/distfiles/fbalpha-libretro-1.0_pre20171123.tar.gz’

Resolving sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de... 137.226.34.227

Connecting to sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de|137.226.34.227|:21... connected.

Logging in as anonymous ... Logged in!

==> SYST ... done.    ==> PWD ... done.

==> TYPE I ... done.  ==> CWD (1) /pub/Linux/gentoo/distfiles ... done.

==> SIZE fbalpha-libretro-1.0_pre20171123.tar.gz ... done.

==> PASV ... done.    ==> RETR fbalpha-libretro-1.0_pre20171123.tar.gz ... 

No such file ‘fbalpha-libretro-1.0_pre20171123.tar.gz’.

!!! Couldn't download 'fbalpha-libretro-1.0_pre20171123.tar.gz'. Aborting.

 * Fetch failed for 'games-emulation/fbalpha-libretro-1.0_pre20171123', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/games-emulation/fbalpha-libretro-1.0_pre20171123/temp/build.log'

>>> Failed to emerge games-emulation/fbalpha-libretro-1.0_pre20171123, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/games-emulation/fbalpha-libretro-1.0_pre20171123/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package games-emulation/fbalpha-libretro-1.0_pre20171123:

 * Fetch failed for 'games-emulation/fbalpha-libretro-1.0_pre20171123', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/games-emulation/fbalpha-libretro-1.0_pre20171123/temp/build.log'

gentoomex /home/riccardo #

----------

## sabayonino

Ciao riccardo.

La risposta ce l'hai davanti agli occhi

 *Quote:*   

> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found
> 
> 2018-11-14 20:35:00 ERROR 404: Not Found.
> 
> >>> Downloading 'ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo/distfiles/fbalpha-libretro-1.0_pre20170927.tar.gz'
> ...

 

Non trova il file nel mirror.

Un breve controllo e noterai che non si riesce ad entrare nella directory

```
ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo/distfiles
```

dell'ftp

Ultima modifica : 14 Novembre 2018  

Potrebbero aver problemi di permerssi di accesso o qualcosa del genere.

PPS : ho notato che a momenti la pagina torna UP e poi va in timeout o in caricamento.

In quei pochi attimi che è su , non ho visto il file indicato nel log

Non lo trova sia nell'HTTP che nell'FTP.

In parole pover. 

Manca il file sorgente nei server

----------

## messana

Grazie mille Sabayonino, è sempre un piacere risentirti. E' possibile segnalare a qualcuno il problema?

Grazie di nuovo a te e Fedeliallalinea.

PS mi scuso per aver inserito inavvertitamente il post iniziale nella sezione inglese.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Segnala il problema sul github dell'overlay https://github.com/stefan-gr/abendbrot/issues

Come workaround puoi provare  a cambiare la variabile LIBRETRO_COMMIT_SHA nell'ebuild (1.0_pre20171123) con 79df94ad84995d137b7f2a322ac519d7f2a92354 (ultimo commit del 23.11.2017).

----------

## messana

Di nuovo grazie.  :Wink: 

----------

## messana

Ho risolto installando Higan sempre con layman,

https://higan.readthedocs.io/en/latest/qs/

----------

